# Windows 10 und ältere Games



## Fridolin90 (18. Januar 2016)

*Windows 10 und ältere Games*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe seit Anfang Dezember das neue Windows 10, davor hatte ich das Windows 7 ab ca Oktober und davor XP. Die Hardware des Rechners ist immer gleich geblieben.

Folgende Probleme habe ich nun. Ich habe mir Empire Earth + Zeitalter der Eroberungen und Cossacks back to war gekauft.

Empire Earth lief mit XP immer super. Bei Windows 7 weiss ich es nicht, da habe ich es nie getestet. Bei Windows 10 nicht. Installieren geht beides super und ohne Probleme. Möchte ich das Spiel starten kommt sofort eine Fehlermeldung die wie folgt lautet: Empire Earth.exe - Ungültiges Bild (+ das üblige Bla Bla). Der Start wird nicht ausgeführt. Ich habe es hochgepacht. Ich habe die Kompatibilität geändert (jedes durchprobiert). Nichts gebracht. Neu installiert. No CD Crack. auch nicht. egal was ich mache es bringt nicht. Ich habe mir 3 stunden Zeit genommen in Google zu lesen habe nichts gefunden ...... 

Zu Cossacks habe ich folgendes Problem. Installiert einwandfrei. Starten tut es auch. Dann hängt die Mausanzeige. ich höre aber wie sie sich bewegt. Ich habe es hochgepacht. Neu installiert. Nichts. Laut Google hatten es auch welche bei Windows 8 dieses Problem, half bei mir aber nichts. Auf dem Windows 7 lief es hervorragend und hat keine Zicken gemacht. 

Ich habe absolut kein Plan mehr an was das liegen kann. Direct X ??? Weil wie gesagt die Hardware ist immer noch die selbe. 

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Mühen!


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2016)

Das kann man leider alles schwer sagen, es kann sein, dass es echt nicht geht, außer du findest die Games vlt als leicht erneuerte Version bei Steam oder gog.com oder so. EVENTUELL könntest du auch mal schauen, ob du absichtlich die Onboard-Grafik des PCs nutzen kannst statt der Grafikkarte - dann muss aber der Monitor ans Mainboard dran, evlt. muss sogar die Grafikkarte raus... zumindest kannst du das aber mal testweise machen, und wenn die Games dann laufen, dann hat es mit der Grafikkarte zu tun.


----------

